# Sixes: Bill Of Sale / Test Drive Liability Waiver



## sixgun86 (Oct 18, 2012)

Figured I might share this with you all just in case someone might be in need. I was concerned that I might not be "covered" in writing when others test drove my vehicles, i.e. Motorcycle,Boat, or Car in the instance they do damage to Persons, Property, or sale vehicle. Also writing a BOS is a pain so now It's as easy as hitting print.

These forms might be subject to s/p errors, or lack important content to cover the seller. I am by no means implicating these forms used properly will shield you from collateral damage or legal liabilities. Use at your Own Risk. 

Feel Free to Copy/Print/Paste/Share/or Worship these in any which way you choose. If wrinkled properly these forms could make fine toilet paper too..

If you see something that needs to be fixed, or added, Please post up!



> TEST DRIVE LIABILITY WAIVER
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> VEHICLE BILL OF SALE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HANGEYE (Oct 18, 2012)

I may be mistaken, but I think the proper terminology for public streets / roads is ...

"Right of Way"

as apposed to "right away"

Otherwise it looks pretty good to me. Maybe someone with a legal background can tweek it further. Great idea and thanks for posting.

HANGEYE


----------



## sixgun86 (Oct 18, 2012)

Right of Way, doh! Good eye. Fixed.


----------

